
You Don't Own Your Computer (and That's a Good Thing) - seek3r00
https://www.myname.website/you-dont-own-your-computer-and-thats-a-good-thing
======
ntw1103
I feel like the vehicle apology is convaluted, especially when you consider
GM, and John Deer, vs. the owners. I both own-as-in-sole-possession-of and
own-as-in-responsible-for my laptop. It's mine, and _that_ is a good thing.

~~~
freehunter
So I can sue you if you spread malware to my computer? That's what "own-as-in-
responsible-for" means.

~~~
ntw1103
You can certainly try.

~~~
freehunter
If I am unsuccessful, then you are not really responsible for your computer,
are you?

~~~
ntw1103
If you are unsuccessful, I have a better legal defense than your offense, that
doesn't change who is responsible. The burden of proof would be on you.

